# Machine replacement



## shadegrown (Apr 17, 2020)

Hi

Looking for some advice and suggestions, my antiquated 2 group commercial Gaggia has finally bitten the dust and I am looking to replace it with something more suitable for home use, I am considering something like the Fracino Classic/Heavenly/Little Gem or Cherub and I would like to know what are the main differences between them which one is best and is there something better out there for a similar cost?

thanks


----------



## BlackCatCoffee (Apr 11, 2017)

shadegrown said:


> Hi
> 
> Looking for some advice and suggestions, my antiquated 2 group commercial Gaggia has finally bitten the dust and I am looking to replace it with something more suitable for home use, I am considering something like the Fracino Classic/Heavenly/Little Gem or Cherub and I would like to know what are the main differences between them which one is best and is there something better out there for a similar cost?
> 
> thanks


 The Fracino machines are similar in terms of functionality, the cosmetics are the biggest difference. The one that really differs is the Classico as it has a lever operated E61 group. It is my personal favourite and I think they look excellent with the wooden handles, really classy. There are a lot of HX machines around this price point of course. I sell the Fracino machines as I think they are excellent quality, generally have much larger boilers than the competition and parts and support are very easy to come by. No waiting days on end for shipping from Italy if you need an obscure part. If you are interested in a Classico or other Fracino model give me a shout and I can sort out a good deal for you. David


----------

